

JQuery Events: MouseOver / MouseOut vs. MouseEnter / MouseLeave - payalg
http://www.bennadel.com/blog/1805-jQuery-Events-MouseOver-MouseOut-vs-MouseEnter-MouseLeave.htm

======
ryanbraganza
The demo (just above the comments) in the jQuery docs is helpful.

<http://api.jquery.com/mouseenter/>

------
rmason
Ben Nadel's blog is worth a daily read. Probably half of his content these
days is about JavaScript. Ben and his partner just raised $1.5 million for
their Invision app that lets you build interactive prototypes using PhotoShop.

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/22/invision-raises-1-5m-for-
be...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/22/invision-raises-1-5m-for-beautiful-
interactive-prototypes/)

~~~
payalg
thanks

------
jcfrei
jquery has been around for a while and so has this post. but nonetheless a
good reminder what a pain js would be without it.

~~~
payalg
yeah you are right

------
payalg
a real confusing point for quite of us developers.

